
Apple's Fastest Growing Product Category - dbreunig
https://twitter.com/dbreunig/status/792034409788518401
======
manuelflara
Joke aside, I'd like to know how much of their revenue is from accessories.
I'm sure it'll be a tiny percentage, but even 1% would be a massive amount of
money. And we all know the margin is way bigger than in any other hardware
product they make.

------
beyondcompute
This is absolutely brilliant :)

